

0.575% of US revenue for in-application upgrade - rendezvouscp
http://www.lodsys.com/1/post/2011/05/q-what-are-you-charging.html

======
DeusExMachina
As they usually say, don't feed the trolls.

Give them the money they want and the y will have the motivation and the
resources to go after small developers, not only on iOS, but also on other
platforms like Android, WP7, the web. They will proliferate and more trolls
will come out from under their bridge with ridiculus patents like this one,
extorting us money.

I'm an iOS developer and I really hope that we, Apple, or both will find a way
of squashing them (legally). Otherwise their are going tho slowly chocke
innovations with their patents.

------
barrettcolin
I'm not an IP lawyer, but according to this other post the patent at issue was
filed in August 1992: [http://www.lodsys.com/1/post/2011/05/q-opinion-in-
several-bl...](http://www.lodsys.com/1/post/2011/05/q-opinion-in-several-
blogs-the-patents-are-broad-and-should-not-have-been-granted.html)

Won't that expire in August 2012?

------
hboon
What a load of bullshit.

